# Do we have a g++ 4.7 compiler?



## neilms (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello good people,
I need to know if FreeBSD supports the new C++11 standard in the g++ compiler. I think I need at least a version 4.7.0.

If there is no port, just how hard would it be to download and install it from source? Just looking at the instructions give me a bad feeling about even attempting it. So are there any other options you might suggest?


----------



## phoenix (Oct 2, 2012)

lang/gcc47


----------



## neilms (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks sir.


----------

